# Vaping in the workplace. Your thoughts?



## Ryan__Sexton

Hey everyone, 

So this is something that crosses my mind from time to time. 

What are your thoughts on vaping in your workplace? 

I know some employees do not have a problem with it and others frown upon it. Is there a law in South Africa that actually refers to the use Electronic Cigarettes in the workplace or inside a building? I love the idea of sitting at my desk and vaping and from a productivity point of view it is great. Having said that I think I would also feel slightly uncomfortable blowing clouds inside. I already feel slightly uncomfortable vaping in my car as you will often see people driving by giving you strange looks. Should we feel this uncomfortable? I had a cigarette smoker complain the other day as my vape was going in his face!!! Because yeah I am the problem


----------



## Silver

Good points @Ryan__Sexton 

I stand to be corrected but I dont believe any laws have been passed regardiny vaping indoors at the workplace but I think its up to the employer.

My comment which I have made several times on this forum is that we as vapers need to be considerate to those around us when we vape, especially in an indoor environment such as at work. I think we need to practice discreet vaping or stealth vaping in these situations. One could also ask ones colleagues that sit in the immediate vicinity if they mind the vaping and take it from there.

If I was a non-vaper I wouldnt appreciate having to work in a fairly confined space with plumes of various flavours wafting past me all the time. Heck, even as a vaper I dont enjoy second hand vapour most of the time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## Ryan__Sexton

Silver said:


> Good points @Ryan__Sexton
> 
> I stand to be corrected but I dont believe any laws have been passed regardiny vaping indoors at the workplace but I think its up to the employer.
> 
> My comment which I have made several times on this forum is that we as vapers need to be considerate to those around us when we vape, especially in an indoor environment such as at work. I think we need to practice discreet vaping or stealth vaping in these situations. One could also ask ones colleagues that sit in the immediate vicinity if they mind the vaping and take it from there.
> 
> If I was a non-vaper I wouldnt appreciate having to work in a fairly confined space with plumes of various flavours wafting past me all the time. Heck, even as a vaper I dont enjoy second hand vapour most of the time.



Thanks for this @Silver 

Yeah in my research I haven't found any law prohibiting vaping indoors. I completely agree that consideration is key. I do practice the stealth vape when I am too busy to get up from my desk. 

The cigarette smoker I referred to was standing outside next to me when he complained about my vapour


----------



## Silver

I think just because there is no law that prohibits doesnt mean it is our absolute right

If we believe it is our right to vape anywhere because technically no law yet stops it, then we may find these laws creeping in sooner rather than later. I think small examples set by many can only help shape the thinking on this (if possible).

My wish would be that people view vapers as considerate regarding their vaping. That way the image of vapers and vaping can be improved.

Just step away from the fellow who complains about the vape outside. He is not ready to accept vaping and probably feels very bad about his smoking and knows he should stop. That is my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Random_Sheep

Ryan__Sexton said:


> The cigarette smoker I referred to was standing outside next to me when he complained about my vapour



I'd complain about his cigarete smoke.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ryan__Sexton

Random_Sheep said:


> I'd complain about his cigarete smoke.



I could complain but would that make me any better than a smoker? The worst type of ex-smoker is one that complains about it  I'll just let him be with his cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Random_Sheep

Ryan__Sexton said:


> I could complain but would that make me any better than a smoker? The worst type of ex-smoker is one that complains about it  I'll just let him be with his cigarettes.



I couldn't agree more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

I thin we should be considerate of others when vaping. no one wants huge clouds being chucked in their faces even if the smell is of delicious donuts or whatever sweet treat we all like to vape. Only when my office is empty, and I work in very small office with 3 other people that leave mostly early every day, that's when i chuck clouds out cause then no one will be "vies" or uncomfortable and I can vape in Peace and not be bothered.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ryan__Sexton

Frikkie6000 said:


> I thin we should be considerate of others when vaping. no one wants huge clouds being chucked in their faces even if the smell is of delicious donuts or whatever sweet treat we all like to vape. Only when my office is empty, and I work in very small office with 3 other people that leave mostly early every day, that's when i chuck clouds out cause then no one will be "vies" or uncomfortable and I can vape in Peace and not be bothered.



Agreed @Frikkie6000 I think it is good to be considerate. I am in office 2 hours before everybody else so I chuck some clouds. But during the day I do some stealth vaping or go outside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

Ryan__Sexton said:


> Agreed @Frikkie6000 I think it is good to be considerate. I am in office 2 hours before everybody else so I chuck some clouds. But during the day I do some stealth vaping or go outside.



Same here. In at 6 in the morning and then go for the gold as it is quite cold and rest of day outside. But I have gotten some crap before from the office people because I pushed my luck one times to many lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jellytot

I just see it as the same as smoking, if i can't smoke somewhere i won't vape there, it's just common decency. I don't need laws to tell me how to behave i have enough common sense to make my own decisions and not be an annoyance to other people.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## AlexL

Ryan__Sexton said:


> I could complain but would that make me any better than a smoker? The worst type of ex-smoker is one that complains about it  I'll just let him be with his cigarettes.


.. It all boils down to etiquette and respect for your fellow workers vapers smokers etc...i wouldnt appreciate someone blowing smoke or vapour in my face its just rude.. smoke being far more offensive though....and the smoke that crinkles directly off the cigarette into ones face being particularly offensive.. my vape doesnt lay there burning away filling the room with offensive smoke.. only for those few seconds at a time at my command will it produce yummy vapour and that yummy vapour dissipates away very quickly unlike smoke that can linger for hours.. if i worked in an office environment i definitely wouldnt sit and chase clouds from my desk for.. i rekon stealth vaping would be the answer... but be courteous ask your fellow workers if they mind if you vape.... as for the smoker who complains about your vapour.... 
let him have a go on your vape... he may be converted instantly as i was

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlexL

Jellytot said:


> I just see it as the same as smoking, if i can't smoke somewhere i won't vape there, it's just common decency. I don't need laws to tell me how to behave i have enough common sense to make my own decisions and not be an annoyance to other people.


agreed 110%

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mark121m

There is a designated smoking area which is outside.
That's where I go.
It's actually nice


Get fresh air from working on the computer constantly

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NewOobY

my day job i.e. the company I work for has a no vaping policy - we need to go stand in the sun to vape/smoke/braai/drink beer/talk crap etc.
We have a couple of vapers here, more vapers than smokers actually - so it's a cool vibe.
And as most have already eluded to it's freaking awesome getting to go outside and not work for a minute or two. Just to clear my mind, sometimes going outside solves problems man - like many times I get so badly stuck with a piece of code/logic that the only solution is going outside and talking crap. That 9/10 times I get the solution that fixes the problem when I get back to my desk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

My boss periodically walks past and comments that my office looks like a hotbox 

Pretty much sums up my workplace vape experience. Anywhere and Everywhere. I am pretty high up the foodchain(Although not the moneychain) here so nobody takes offense.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Ryan__Sexton said:


> Thanks for this @Silver
> 
> Yeah in my research I haven't found any law prohibiting vaping indoors. I completely agree that consideration is key. I do practice the stealth vape when I am too busy to get up from my desk.
> 
> The cigarette smoker I referred to was standing outside next to me when he complained about my vapour



Seriously..what a knob...


----------



## KlutcH

I vape in my workplace.

But when it comes to shopping malls, peoples houses, casinos etc I will either go outside or go to the smoking section out of respect for none smokers/vapers, Don't want to give us vapers a bad name.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MetalMulisha23

Altho its not as harmful is ye old stinkies. I think it would irritate me if I am busy working and a cloud passes my face the whole time, same as if i was in a shop ect(as @Silver said)..

Maybe that person doesn't like the smell of the liquid you use and as I noticed at home that my mom always complains about it because it irritates her nose and eyes..

I have to say I do enjoy puffing a few clouds with the smokers outside as I absolutely enjoy the stuff they say "ya bru you know that's worse than my ciggies hey" or or "Bru your screwing with your lungs" or or or the infamous "do you know that Vaping puts water in your lungs"


Jokes aside tho I read someone's comment can't remember who it was oh wait think it was Silver too... If you do think about it if more and more people complain regarding vaping and not respecting other workers/public around you then the laws will creep in sooner than expected. 

We want to show everyone that Vaping is a better alternative to ye old ciggies, and not create a bad name for Vapers.. So respect those around you!!

The reason for smoking sections is because of the health/fire hazard, the smell amd second hand smoking and then those buds laying around. So I don't find anything wrong vaping outside at places that is not a smoking section..


Sooooo that is my 10 cents.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Work and public: pretend it is a cigarette and show the same consideration. It is not too difficult IMO. I dont even vape in rush hour traffic it distracts people.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Renoster

Well is it not nice to go with your mate for a "smoke" outside? I do vape inside but when im alone and sometimes stealthy when someone is around, but i prefer to go outside and "rest" while talking kak with friends, it was the only "privelage" of stinkies... the social part, so i prefer to keep that social part while vaping instead of smoking...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Renoster said:


> Well is it not nice to go with your mate for a "smoke" outside? I do vape inside but when im alone and sometimes stealthy when someone is around, but i prefer to go outside and "rest" while talking kak with friends, it was the only "privelage" of stinkies... the social part, so i prefer to keep that social part while vaping instead of smoking...



I do miss that stinkie time 
Not the stinkie itself - but the few minutes chatting to other smokers.
Instant bonding usually...

Now its more difficult to find "vape spots" where people go for a quick vape - lol

Probably better that way otherwise it wouldn't be a few minutes and I would be chatting for hours!


----------



## incredible_hullk

i miss it as well and do go out with smokers being the only vaper. not worried abt gng back to stinkies as i cant stand it now...plus prefer my car smelling like a strawb milkshake than malboro now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Renoster

Haha @Silver here in the platteland i dont realy know alot of poeple vaping so i still go for a "smoke" though in potch its big and it just around the corner but it is a student town! Would love to see it grow here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I pretty much converted all my smoking staff to vapers except one... she now stands outside by herself... everyone else vapes at thier desk. Productivity is up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox

Hi guys 

I work in a mall so there is a bit of a grey area when it comes to vaping as there is a twisp kiosk in the mall and they always tootlepuffing away 
I myself get a bit annoyed when i see people blowing big clouds as they walk around in the mall as it does not reflect well IMO on vaping.But i go outside for a vape in the smoking area and there i tend to chuck a few clouds myself.It's quite funny as when i do all the "smoking buddies' come creeping out of the woodwork 

There is a new vendor that has just set up shop in the main entrance in a "twisp like kiosk" and aggravates me when he stands there blowing big clouds all over the place.I think most people would agree that first impressions last and does not bode well for vaping in general


----------



## craigb

@Rob Fisher can I forward you my CV 

Seriously though, as nice as it would be to take a hit or two at my desk, I think its still better to go outside or to a dedicated area. Something along the lines of obnoxious smells, etc.

Gotta practice my stealth vapes though - is there a medal for pulling it off in a highly occupied open plan area?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

I Vape in my office where I work alone, but I blow on the floor to dissipate the fog. I try not too blow massive clouds. My door is 3 quarters closed. I get the odd questions but I tell my colleagues that it is harmless Vape. No one has complained yet. I am much more productive as it takes time to take a lift downstairs and to spend 10 minutes for one cigarette. If I am a plus minus 10 to 15 a day smoker at work, do the maths.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

Ryan__Sexton said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So this is something that crosses my mind from time to time.
> 
> What are your thoughts on vaping in your workplace?
> 
> I know some employees do not have a problem with it and others frown upon it. Is there a law in South Africa that actually refers to the use Electronic Cigarettes in the workplace or inside a building? I love the idea of sitting at my desk and vaping and from a productivity point of view it is great. Having said that I think I would also feel slightly uncomfortable blowing clouds inside. I already feel slightly uncomfortable vaping in my car as you will often see people driving by giving you strange looks. Should we feel this uncomfortable? I had a cigarette smoker complain the other day as my vape was going in his face!!! Because yeah I am the problem


Before I retired vapeing on the job was never a problem,nobody ever complained of the smell.But then again I worked at a waste water treatment plant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KZOR

I vape in my off-periods while working on my computer in class. Learners that enter the next lesson always have a positive comment on the smell lingering in the air.
Otherwise i will never smoke indoors at work and join the staff still smoking during break times. I enjoy producing clouds that make their smoke look like monkey farts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

i go outside and vape with my friends in the smoking area. Fortunately it is outside and not in a smokers room like the previous place I was at. In my car, I vape up a storm! Windows open though, still want to see through the windscreen, but I also used to smoke in my car, so was no biggie for me.



Ryan__Sexton said:


> I had a cigarette smoker complain the other day as my vape was going in his face!!!


- This happened to me with my wife sometimes. And I was not even blowing in her face. But she's now since gotten more used to it and she even takes a few puffs from me every now and then. 



Jellytot said:


> I just see it as the same as smoking, if i can't smoke somewhere i won't vape there


- I agree. I did in the beginning push my luck a few times, but then I stopped and now vape only where I can smoke.



AlexL said:


> i wouldnt appreciate someone blowing smoke or vapour in my face its just rude.. smoke being far more offensive though


- Alas, because the vapour is so big, it does blow into smokers faces every now and then. I try my best to not have it blow in anyone's face by blowing up into the air or such, but any slight wind and it goes where it likes.


----------



## James

My general rule is that I don't vape except in designated smoking areas.
At work I am quite lucky as I have not had any complaints about vaping at my desk - it is quite a spacious open plan office and then is nobody is close proximity though.


----------



## Coldcat

Myself and a colleague both vape in our closed off office cubicle we in, sometimes even hot box it. People I work with don't have a problem at all with it, yet...


----------



## MrDeedz

this year my wish-list is to work in a Vape Friendly I.T. office. One perk of vaping and not using stinkies is when its pouring outside I go to the gents and have a puff and blow the clouds out the window. Now whos gona argue with the smell of smacaroons or coffee cake instead of urine and farts lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

MrDeedz said:


> this year my wish-list is to work in a Vape Friendly I.T. office. One perk of vaping and not using stinkies is when its pouring outside I go to the gents and have a puff and blow the clouds out the window. Now whos gona argue with the smell of smacaroons or coffee cake instead of urine and farts lol



But you are inhaling an alleged hallucinogen along with your coffee cake or smacaroons...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrDeedz

craigb said:


> But you are inhaling an alleged hallucinogen along with your coffee cake or smacaroons...


lol true indeed. lucky for me theres only 3 gents on the top floor so the toilet is always fresh


----------



## Lukeness

I vape at my desk in an office full of people, but I try to do so discreetly, so no cloud chucking.
Maybe the cloudy kiosk is a good way of promoting awareness.


----------



## Daniel

I have my own office and can vape in it , although the boss is not a big fan .....


----------



## craigb

Daniel said:


> the boss is not a big fan .....


If he was, that would help clear the clouds away

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## PistolJay

Ryan__Sexton said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So this is something that crosses my mind from time to time.
> 
> What are your thoughts on vaping in your workplace?
> 
> I know some employees do not have a problem with it and others frown upon it. Is there a law in South Africa that actually refers to the use Electronic Cigarettes in the workplace or inside a building? I love the idea of sitting at my desk and vaping and from a productivity point of view it is great. Having said that I think I would also feel slightly uncomfortable blowing clouds inside. I already feel slightly uncomfortable vaping in my car as you will often see people driving by giving you strange looks. Should we feel this uncomfortable? I had a cigarette smoker complain the other day as my vape was going in his face!!! Because yeah I am the problem



Sup Cuzzy, I think at the end of the day it boils down to your employer, the other employees, and your personal opinion on the subject.

At my previous job, my boss and all the okes I was sharing an office with were cool with me vaping in the office. Started off with a little twisp at the time. Even when I ventured off into drippers they were still cool with me chucking clouds at the office, but over time I stared to feel like a douche clouding up the office, so I started vaping outside.

At my new job, the vibes different and my new boss thinks its a hooka pipe even though Iv explained countless times that its not.  Even though I now have my own office, I still vape outside. Haven't even thought to ask him if he would be okay with me vaping in the office. For me I like to get away from the PC for a few minutes, get some fresh air, chug a vape, and clear my head before I go back to the grind.

But I understand that that can be challenging for guys who work in a building in the CBD area or something and need to go to the ground floor. haha Id go chuck on the roof

Also that reminds me, I need to go for a vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## De_Stroyer

I would enjoy it if my work place was Vape Friendly,
but its not, however i only vape outside in designated areas, this applies to malls or anywhere outside my home for that matter.
my habit shouldnt have to bother other people


----------



## therazia

I don't vape inside but we have a hubbly area and designated smoking areas all over so whenever needed I can vape easily. I've had the CEO walk up to me and ask for a drag while I was just chillin at my desk. So he clearly doesnt mind it but I feel that some people might get tired of the constant fruity smelling air. 

Last week the wind blew some clouds into the office and one girl was all excited yelling "Het ons n spookasem masjien gekry!"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

So little off topic but still on it.We did the cruise to nowhere on the MSC Sinfonia from Cape Town in earlier this month.

My mate and I had our trusty minikins with us wherever we went.So the deck with the pools only have one smoking side,where we sat everytime out of respect.Then there was the Irish Pub,which is a smoking pub with an enclosed cigar lounge.

So this oke and his vrou come into the cigar lounge while we puffing away on our minikins,nothing big,and eventually giving us kak looks while puffing his Pall Mall Blue's...

It was at this moment I whipped out the goon,tilted the minikin to 105W and started chasing clouds...He didnt even finish his drink...


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cloudgeek

I vape at work at my desk, which is basically on the sales floor of our showroom. I try not to blow huge clouds, we have 4 fans is a 5metre radius as our showroom gets a bit hot. I have one colleague that complains that the vape makes her cough ( I would say she just complains for the sake of it, the same colleague complained that smokers take smokes breaks and she wants the same amount of time off everyday ). In public, I will chuck a cloud if its not crowded or if I'm outside.


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Well i have it made then if i listen to all the stories…

I have my own business (well 50%, my brother is the other 50%)
Me and him have one office we share and is connected to another office with our 5 ladies
that run the Finances,HR ect….

Now everyone used to smoke (including myself) until i started vaping…..
Now everyone is Vaping.
And now the Office is in a constant state of Grey haze. (just joking,we leave the windows open)
when you sit and listen carefully it sounds like theres an "iron lung" around here somewhere…
as 7 people vaping away in the office

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Anneries

Our office buidling and grounds has been delcared smoke free. Due to the rule that you cannot smoke within 10m from open windows/doors/venitlation, there is litterally a 30cmx30cm pice of land where you are legally allowed to smoke. And besides I used to be the only smoker that openly smoked for the past 3 years, so they declared it smoke free. 
Just after I got my first setup, I was walking down the hall and deep in thought about the outcome of a meeting, I took a nice long drag and let off some steam. My manager just told me, please take it outside. Since then I only vape in the mensroom or outside. On extremely hot or wet days I use the loo, otherwise I go outside. 

As for any other place, I like may others treat the no-smoking sign as a no-vaping sign. You do not know who is going to share that space with you, kids/pregnant women/the elderly. And I do not want to offend anyone. 

SIDE NOTE: I have noticed, the moment I vape at home at night, my daughter starts coughing. I go outside, but I guess the wind can blow the clouds into her room. So I have tested this and instead of going out in front, I go outside the back, NOTHING. She must he sensitive to something in the vapour.


----------



## Rincewind

I work in a vape shop. If a customer walks in, and can see the counter in front of him then i'm not doing my job properly

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Rincewind said:


> I work in a vape shop. If a customer walks in, and can see the counter in front of him then i'm not doing my job properly


Hahaha! I can imagine that in your shop it's considered rude to ask to see something, you have to ask to feel it because of all the clouds!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rincewind



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BRyceA

It's a little difficult at my workplace as you get sent to the smoking area but in the safety of my office I am a Vaping God and answer to no one! Well, until they open the door without knocking and quickly ask... "What was that? Dude are you SMOKING?!". 

Company policy needs to be reviewed because none of our smoking areas are sheltered so if it's raining, you have nowhere to go. Or you see us scurrying into the car park to huddle under the awnings. But yeah, most times Vaping causes more curiosity than animosity... But we are quite limited due to ignorance.


----------



## Waine

I vape on...in my office regardless, door closed, window open. The other day a colleague walked in and asked "What is happening here?" I said, "My computer is burning, I think." He frowned, looked puzzled and walked out. Another time I told a dude that my kettle which sits under my desk is very powerful and gives if a lot of steam. Got the same confused look.

I am sorry, I stick to my guns. I don't share an office, and I am harming no one as I won't vape while I have someone in my office. This is still unchartered territory from a legal point of view, as no laws are been broken! 

Until the "Smoking Act" is amended to include "vaping", I will continue to vape in my office.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

Colleague: What's going on here?
Waine: My computer is burning.
Colleague: Why does it smell like fruit?
Waine: It's an Apple.

*ba-dum-tish*

Try the veal, folks. I'm here every Monday and Thursday.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7


----------

